# 6-32 Tap Knurled Knob



## Doug Gray (Apr 11, 2021)

Hey Guys

Super quick, super simple little project . One of those tool to make a tool situations.

A knurled knob for a tap. Should have made a set years ago. If your looking for a quickies project for a Sunday afternoon.....




Quick video here.





Thanks for looking. Enjoy your shop time.

Cool things at my store here










						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------



## Doug Gray (Apr 14, 2021)

I decided after thirty years of using small taps, it was time. Not sure why I waited!

#2,4,6 and 8 with Tommy bar and spring loaded tap guide.




Enjoy your shop time!









						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------

